# Craftsman Router Collet



## spkwms (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a older Craftsman Router model 315.25070 that is in need of a new collet p/no. 1-623791-01. Sears no longer supplies this repair part. Does anyone have any suggestions where I can source this part?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Scott ! No
Sears is one place that carries parts. Is it possible that another # replaces it. I assume that you have been on line to order? It is possible that you will find another Colllet to replace it with. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dan Mooney (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Scott,
you might try Ebay or Craigs list, might be able to find a used router for parts.
Good Luck!

Dan


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

spkwms said:


> I have a older Craftsman Router model 315.25070 that is in need of a new collet p/no. 1-623791-01. Sears no longer supplies this repair part. Does anyone have any suggestions where I can source this part?
> Thanks in advance.


Greetings Scott and welcome to the forum. It is good to have you with us. If anyone knows, it will be Bobj hopefully he will check this out soon. Bob is one of the people that seems to enjoy sharing his knowledge---I would love to share my knowledge but one "cannot impart what one does not posses.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the routerForums Scott.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Scott

Many of the older Sears routers used the same type of collet nut( parts) 

I would suggest you take it to one of the many service centers,,,it's always best to talk to some one in person..they resign part numbers all the time..with luck they will have one or two old routers in for repair and it's easy for them to look up the part number for the one in for repair..it's easy for them to remove it and try it on your router.. 


=======



spkwms said:


> I have a older Craftsman Router model 315.25070 that is in need of a new collet p/no. 1-623791-01. Sears no longer supplies this repair part. Does anyone have any suggestions where I can source this part?
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## todd.l (May 16, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I bought one of these at a yard sale over the weekend for $15, I probably could have got it cheaper due to poor condition. The adjustment mech. would not even adjust due to surface rust and aluminum oxidation. I couple of hours later it was good as new after disassembling it and hitting it with some metal polish and a dremel. Keep your eyes out for yard sale finds, I am sure you can fetch a non working one for parts for $5.

Todd


----------



## Kevin Fabry (1 d ago)

I also have a 315.25070 Sears router. I have the original collet, but am hoping to replace it with a multi split or slit collet. Pain in the ass to get the bit out of the collet every time. Does anyone make on that will fit?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kevin.
You are lucky to have that model router with any collet. Parts for older routers are very hard to find.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Kevin Fabry


----------

